# Feeling heart broken



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beautiful girl.

You came to the right place, we understand the vast emptiness that you must be feeling.

The loss of a golden is enormous. They are the first thing that we see in the morning and the last thing we see at night. They are devoted souls who want us to be happy. It makes sense that we are forever changed because of them.

I cannot speak for everyone but they say that the true definition of love is wanting greater happiness for the other than we want for ourselves. This is what goldens do for us but this is what we do for our goldens when they are in too much pain or distress we have no choice but to release them to a better place. We must have faith that they go back to the magical place from where they came, a place of pure love and understanding, a world that we cannot begin to fathom or comprehend. They then become apart of our sprit team, wishing us great peace and comfort as they always have done.

Many believe that goldens have already learned the lesson of unconditional love and forgiveness therefore they do not need to live as long and they get to run ahead and enjoy the rewards of heaven. Earth is our testing ground and work place and heaven is our true home.

To answer your question, everyone handles grief differently but faith in a better place is what keeps us going.

Grief is fluid so waves of sorrow will hit you when you least expect it. We never forget or let go we simply take one breath and one step at a time and try to honour them in the right way with uplifiting memories and remembering what they taught us about love and not giving up.

I wish you the very best in your healing journey.
I bet Gina never liked to see you sad, now is no exception


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry, she was beautiful. I do understand the huge void you now feel, I lost my Cracker to cancer in 2010 and I wondered how I was going to get through the intense sense of loss and sadness I felt. I did and I do, I still miss her, I have two other Goldens who have arrived since she left and I adore them to bits..but they are not her and she was not them. I have a big space in my heart for them all and individually. The boys have helped move my grief along, to change it, but it doesn't mean I love her any less, just time and circumstance have helped to change it's course and the wonderful memories I have of her now make me smile rather than cry. 
The time we have with our Goldens is like no other and it's always too short but the unconditional love they give us will always last our longer lifetime and that's very special.
Doug has put things into words far better than I can, what she wrote is beautiful and so right.
Please know we are all here for you. The members on this board have got me through some very upsetting and worrying times, please let them do the same for you.
Sending you healing, care and love x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gina, she was very beautiful. 

I too understand the loss you're feeling, the emptiness and the pain.

Three years ago I lost my Golden boy at the age of 15.5. I've had dogs my entire life, but he was my first Golden. They are so very special and because of him, I will always have Goldens in my life. 

You will never forget Gina, she will always be with you, she'll always hold a very special place in your heart and the memories you shared will be with you forever. 

Give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal. The day will come when you think of her, you'll smile or laugh when you remember one of those special times you shared or a special thing Gina did. I know right now you probably feel that day isn't possible, but it will come. 

A few weeks after I lost my Bridge boy, I found a young golden boy at my County Humane Society that was in need of a home. I adopted him, I see a lot of Bridge boy in him and it makes me smile when I think of him. 

I'll always miss my Bridge boy, but I know he's with me. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, I totally understand. I lost two boys within 9 months of each other, the last one in January. It leaves a big hole and void in your heart and life.

I take it your girl had pericardial effusion due to hemangiosarcoma? Both my boys had the same thing besides also bleeding from the spleen and possibly the liver. 

Again, I am so sorry, there are so many of us who understand.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, especially in the sad circumstances that bring you to us. Many of our members have endured the loss of a beloved dog and understand too well the agony that you experience now. I hope you will use this thread to share stories about and photos of Gina. That can be a way to process your grief and also to create a memorial for her.

I want to share two things with you that have comforted me when I have lost a dog. The first is a piece written by playwright Eugene O'Neill for his wife when they lost their dog:The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. Here are some favorite lines: 
_"...I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain. Let them remember that while no dog has ever had a happier life (and this I owe to their love and care for me), now that I have grown blind and deaf and lame, and even my sense of smell fails me so that a rabbit could be right under my nose and I might not know, my pride has sunk to a sick, bewildered humiliation. I feel life is taunting me with having over-lingered my welcome. It is time I said good-bye, before I become too sick a burden on myself and on those who love me.... One last request I earnestly make. I have heard my Mistress say, 'When Blemie dies we must never have another dog. I love him so much I could never love another one.' Now I would ask her, for love of me, to have another. It would be a poor tribute to my memory never to have a dog again. What I would like to feel is that, having once had me in the family, now she cannot live without a dog! I have never had a narrow jealous spirit..."_

Gina is with you still, nestled in your heart where she will be a part of you forever. The hole in your heart is from the piece she took with her to the Bridge. When you miss her most and need to feel how close she is, try this: ***THE STAR***.

Peace be with you.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my boy "buddy" just a month ago and I'm still trying to answer the question of how to cope with that loss.
Buddy was the third golden I've been owned by and have lost. I'm still sorting out exactly the reasons why he was the most endearing of all that I have known, because each has had different personalities and all where cherished.
I have read extensively about the subject of death, dying grief and coping. I was a paramedic for 22 years and the knowledge and experience was I hope helpful and supportive of those I cared for. When it comes to dealing with your own grief and coping, I've learned that everyone is unique and there are no shortcuts to the process.
I have learned is you can try to suppress your grief, but you can’t avoid it forever. In order to heal, you have to acknowledge the pain. Trying to avoid feelings of sadness and loss only prolongs the grieving process.
Don't let others tell you how you should feel. Your grief is your own, and no one else can tell you when it’s time to “move on” or “get over it.” Let yourself feel whatever you feel without embarrassment or judgment. Those that have never loved a golden or been loved by one in return will never understand the depth of the bond.
Above all else, do not grieve alone. Share your feelings with those here, your family and friends.
Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gina*

I am so very sorry about your sweet Gina.
My Smooch and Snobear are taking care of her.
I added her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-6.html#post4386153


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Gina was a beautiful girl, I can't even imagine what you are going through. Although I have no advice to get through this difficult time, just remember she will be forever in your heart.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your Gina was strikingly beautiful.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of beautiful Gina! It sure does hurt so much to lose them. Holding you in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## Ginadog (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for your kind and supportive words. I feel the most sad at night and reading these messages this evening makes it a bit more bearable. Thank you!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about Gina. We sent our Seger to the Bridge on March 23rd so like many others on this forum, I understand the grief. The sadness is overwhelming and our hearts and home feel empty. Gina will be forever in your heart.
Take care
Carol


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I haven't written in a while but you post jumped out at me... the things left behind. The nose smudges, the hair, etc. I lost my heart golden Nov 2011, he was very young. I felt robbed, this nasty disease came on like a thief in the night... In the six short days of his downward spiral he left traces of his sickness behind. There were spots on the carpet. I couldn't even fathom shampooing my carpet. I couldn't even go back to my apartment for days and when I did I sat and cried. I wanted to just leave everything as it was. Through people's encouragement on this site... I picked myself up off the floor. He would have wanted it that way. I was able to write about him on here and it made me face my grief (as I am a person who just numbs things off I do not want to deal with). Come here from time to time, speak of your sweet goldie often, help others as they helped you in your time of need... it works wonders. I gain more healing power when I help others. God bless you in your time of grief but also in your time of healing. They are gone from our side but never our heart!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. I am terribly sorry for your loss.

There are so many people here who can relate and help you get through this horrible time. Your girl was beautiful.

Peace and hugs


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss... You came to the right place. We too are new to the forum and I think you will find that the people here a tremendously supportive and empathetic. When we lost our 1st boy, I was inconsolable. Everything you said in your post rings so true--all the little reminders that stay behind... I hope in time that these things serve to lift you up, to remind you of all the magnificent moments you and your beautiful Gina shared together. Just know that we all grieve with you, and wish that your pain be transformed into a profound and loving memory of your girl. Please be well...


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Its just so hard when we have to say goodbye. Soon my Allie will be gone 2 years. I don't think we ever stop missing them. It's a love like no other. I am so sorry for the loss of your Gina. Hugs..


----------



## b81106 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful gina. i just found out on tuesday that my little guy, bodhi, has pericardial effusion and i feel like my world's crashing in. if you or anyone has any advice on how to care for a dog with that condition, please let me know. thank you for having the strength to share your story.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Ginadog, I'm sorry for your loss of Gina, what a sweetheart! I too lost my Golden just last month and I felt lost without him. It helped me to make a Shutterfly book about him...it forced me to celebrate the wonderful times we had, instead of focusing on the brief amount of insanity when he left me. 

I love this quote...

"How lucky I am to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard." Winnie the Pooh

Your girl is with you...that love can never be extinguished!


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my golden Ginger suddenly. I didn't even know there was anything wrong with her. From a mile and a half hike at the park to the rainbow bridge within 90 minutes. As time goes by, the pain will diminish a little. Getting enough sleep and start exercising a little. That will help. You mentioned window smudges. I just cleaned out my car for the second time since her death. I didn't clean the smudges off the back windows until this last cleaning of the car about a week ago. I have Gingers collar on my dresser with her ashes. When my current pup is big enough. He will wear that same collar. Some things that he does reminds me of her. Just remember the good times and your golden Gina would want you to bring another golden into your life.


----------

